# on-line car show 2-5-12 Chaparrals!



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have a bunch, most need to be restored.

T-Jet Chaparrals:










T-Jet Chaparral 2F:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*TYCO Chaparrals*

TYCO Chaparral 2G:










TYCO Chaparral 2D:










TYCO Indy Chaparral:










Lily Ledy (TYCO) Chaparral 2G:










Lily Ledy (TYCO) Chaparral 2D:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Bachmann Chaparral 2F*

Bachmann Chaparral 2F. I have a white one around here somewhere:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*MEV Chaparral 2D*

MEV Chaparral 2D. You didn't I would not have a purple Chaparral did you?










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*TYCO Chaprral 2J*

TYCO Chaprral 2J:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Other Chaparrals*

In 1970(?) Jim Hall was spread pretty thin with other committments and did not have a Chaparral prepared for the Can-Am series. So he bought a McLaren and Chaparral-ized it:










The Chaparral name was also in the Trans-Am Series:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*T-Jet conversions*

Several years ago I bought a TYCO Chaparral 2D that a previous owner had installed posts to fit a T-Jet chassis:



















I never did any more it. Clean up and detail is for another day.

In the Vintage Race Night series I was in I wanted to run a Chaparral in the Tuff-Ones race but I wanted a 2G:



















Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

These are my Chapperals. Next week we'll do Saturday night special cars. Like what you run the local hometown dirt tracks. 
-FCB


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here they are bigger. I hope.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Ok heres a 1/24th scale Chaparral 2E by Cox


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

clydeomite said:


> Ok heres a 1/24th scale Chaparral 2E by Cox


Very KOOL! I got one buried in the garage. I like to run it at a commercial track when you kids are there. The moving wing fascinates them.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Damn, I'm coming over Marty..............to snag a few of those spoilers from all those chappys.

Anyone have a few to give up, I need 2 of the excellerator one and one tyco, one afx.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> Damn, I'm coming over Marty..............to snag a few of those spoilers from all those chappys.
> 
> Anyone have a few to give up, I need 2 of the excellerator one and one tyco, one afx.


I wondered if anyone was going to comment on that. I have been known to buy cars just for the wings, and people thought, I mean think, I am crazy.

If you think those are hard to get, try finding wings for the Lily Ledy cars!!:freak:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*1/32 Chaparral slot cars*

I found another box with more Chaparrals!! These are 1/32




























Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*My favorite Chaparral!!*

This is my favorite Chaparral slot car!! Not because it is a 2D, or because it is made by Monogram. But because it is autographed by Jim Hall!!



















Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*model conversion*

I got this Chaparral 2F model already modified to use an Eldon chassis. Why Eldon? IDK!










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*COX Chaparral 2D*

Here is yet another project car. I do like it because I can run it reasonably hard and not worry to much about breaking it.










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*vac formed 2G*

Here is a Chaparral I built for our vintage night series:



















I don't particulary like the swirl candies tires on the back, but they work!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*odd ball Chaparral slot cars*

They are Chaparrals, they are slot cars, I HAD to have them:



















Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

*One is missing*

Hi Marty,

One make is missing Faller also had a Chapparal in their programm. It came in 4 colours. Chassis was more or less an AFX clone.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Faller-AMS-C...t=Rennbahnen_und_Slotcars&hash=item3cbb575525


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

foxkilo said:


> Hi Marty,
> 
> One make is missing Faller also had a Chapparal in their programm. It came in 4 colours. Chassis was more or less an AFX clone.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Faller-AMS-C...t=Rennbahnen_und_Slotcars&hash=item3cbb575525


I know I have just never been able to afford one.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Thoght so. If I stumble by chance over one in an affordable price range I'll let you know cause over here they pop up more frequently. I got three myself although one is dog. 

You probably know but there was another one from Germany. To be precise former East Germany. They had their own slot car brand in 1/32 and had a 2D which came in two versions. THere are fairly simple but are not too scarce.

Mario


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

foxkilo said:


> Thoght so. If I stumble by chance over one in an affordable price range I'll let you know cause over here they pop up more frequently. I got three myself although one is dog.
> 
> You probably know but there was another one from Germany. To be precise former East Germany. They had their own slot car brand in 1/32 and had a 2D which came in two versions. THere are fairly simple but are not too scarce.
> 
> Mario


Thanks!

Is this the one?




























I got this one off the on-line auction site. The seller is in Bulgaria (where my Mom's parents were born!)

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

foxkilo said:


> Hi Marty,
> 
> One make is missing Faller also had a Chapparal in their programm. It came in 4 colours. Chassis was more or less an AFX clone.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Faller-AMS-C...t=Rennbahnen_und_Slotcars&hash=item3cbb575525


Here is another one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FALLER-RED-...120856300651?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c2398cc6b

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Marty,

thats the one. It is actually the 2. version sometimes called street version as it is missing the airscoope and has a different rear panel.

I had seen the other Faller Chaparral but it is imho overpriced. In the moment prices for Faller cars are somewhat out of proportion.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Marty said:


> Bachmann Chaparral 2F. I have a white one around here somewhere:
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Found it!










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*From the Land of HO...*

... Did this one a few years ago. Not sure where it got off to though? Xmas trade I think.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> ... Did this one a few years ago. Not sure where it got off to though? Xmas trade I think.


Yep, that was an xmas car from 3 years ago, I almost kept it, but I think that was the year I kept zilla's 917. I can't remember who got it. Beautiful car.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

custom chappy in orange, sorry the other cars are in the way.


----------

